# Milo!



## ocalapilot (Mar 19, 2020)

Hello everyone, this is my first post here. I walk my cat on a leash and enjoy taking pictures of him while I do it.

Then I played around with photoshop to enhance them.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2020)

What a cool cat you have! I like the photos too!


----------



## snowbear (Mar 19, 2020)

KITTEH!


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 19, 2020)

Nice enhancements!


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 20, 2020)

Nice set.......


----------



## ocalapilot (Mar 20, 2020)

Derrel said:


> What a cool cat you have! I like the photos too!



He’s a Mokave Jag cat. He’s definitely more unique as a cat than I am as a photographer. 

He likes to climb the trees when I take him for a walk.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocalapilot (Mar 20, 2020)

He thinks he’s a dog.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 21, 2020)

Back in the Cheech & Chong day you didn't need Photoshop to see cats like that. 

Nice set ... nice set.


----------



## Winona (Mar 24, 2020)

I like 1 and 6. Enjoyed all of them. Cool cat.


----------



## ocalapilot (Mar 25, 2020)

Winona said:


> I like 1 and 6. Enjoyed all of them. Cool cat.



Those are on the top of my list too. Thanks for the comment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terri (Mar 25, 2020)

He's a great looking cat!  Post pics of Milo anytime.   

He is clearly a great companion.


----------



## ocalapilot (Mar 20, 2021)

Hope you’re all doing well.

Here’s a few more pics of Milo in action!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 20, 2021)

I do believe that Milo just may be the coolest kitty on four paws. Give him a pat on the head for me, would you?


----------

